# S.J. precip between 1-3 & 1-21-14



## swingman (Dec 26, 2007)

I know I sound like a nitwit, but I bought a skid of salt on Jan.6 & used about 1/2 of it before the large snow event on Jan.21, but I have no record of where. I usually enter everything into a plow log, but I may have not had it with me. Any of you guys in the Mt. Holly/Willingboro area have record of a precip event between those 2 dates? Trying to get my act together for accurate billing.


----------



## swingman (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone in South Jersey have a record of a snow event between the above dates? Thanks. Swingman.


----------



## ASlandscapemgt (Jan 6, 2011)

Good to see another contractor in the same areas we service...what's the name of your company...we service edgewater park maple shade areas


----------



## swingman (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello AS. I'm Alpine Landscapes in Willingboro - mostly Tree Service/Landscape Contractor. Any record of plowing & or salting between the above dates?


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

We only have record of 2 events but our customers all have 3" triggers. Most of the other companies we deal with/ sub for were out almost every night salting the refreeze . We are out of Berlin and service properties from berlin to mt laurel.


----------

